# Any info on Al Fujan



## Kamesh (May 14, 2013)

Hi,

Could anybody advice me about Al Furjan area? My husband, myself and toddler are moving to Dubai in a few months and i'm just looking at areas to rent. I noticed a lovely villa in Al Furjan and seemed cheaper than other villas in the likes of The Greens/Spring/Meadows etc. 

We want a 3 bedroom villa on a compound with shops/swimming pool/ play area. 

Is Al Furjan a new area and is it a compound? 

Any advice is very much appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

Yes it's a new area towards the outskirts of dubai, so far a lot of the extras didn't open , and still the price is not stable there is 10-15% fluctuations on weekly basis. They are definitely cheaper than the other communities. But never look at cheaper or smaller,bigger..etc. try to maximize your return on your budget. For example if you have 100K try and explore what this number can get you maximum. An then asses. Because for example springs is 120K full set community with schools and clinics but it started falling apart now building quality was bad and they are so tiny. Still paying a premium. And this what keep surprising me people still rent or buy bad properties.


----------



## Kamesh (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for the comment BIGO, what areas would you suggest then as when I looked at a map, Al Furjan didn't look that far out from the centre! I want to be close enough to the beach/ shops etc but I still want to live somewhere that's not too noisy






































Thanks for your reply Bigo, what areas would you suggest that aren't on the outskirts then? I don't want to be too far out but at the same time I don't want to live anywhere too noisy especially as I don't want to have problems sleeping at night with having a little boy. We do want a secured compound with amenities. Thanks.


----------



## NickWill091 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am looking a AF too. I have been in the Springs for a year and it has been a great place to start however I am very tempted by the lower prices of JUM Village Circle which has the 3/4 BED townhouses for 120-150k a year. 

I can honestly see Al Furjan becoming so expensive in maybe a year or so its not worth being there


----------

